# Chewing on sticks ok?



## chewysmom (Oct 14, 2013)

I agree! I'd be worried about intestinal blockages as well. Lab puppies go through chews like CRAZY though, especially when they're teething. Have you tried antler chews? They normally last about 2-3 months at a time. These ones are chemical-free and safe for puppies because they're cut in half so they won't break their teeth. BARF World - Premium Pet Food


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I cannot FATHOM how I would keep our dogs from chewing sticks. We've had dogs doing it for 20+ years, never a problem. Except for the mess since they often bring them in the house first.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

When I found out what bully sticks were, I vowed not to buy anymore--they smell disgusting!


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

My dogs have always likes to chew on sticks. Watch to see if the dog is actually swallowing the pieces. Mine tend to chew and spit out, leaving a huge mess of stick fragments but not as much risk of swallowing/blockages. I don't let our pup chew on them normally, but if she finds a big one in the woods and is prancing about proudly with it, I let her chew it for a bit. 

Heather


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley has been chewing a lot of sticks, but usually does spit it out. It's hilarious how big some of the ones are that he thinks he can carry!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We live in a forest so sticks WILL be found and eaten. Mine too seem to chew and spit out the bulk, but after worrying about it I decided there was just no way to stop this. Other than the mess on the kitchen floor, mine have done fine...wish I could say the same about the rocks, dead frogs and such they continue to find and bring outside - Uck! 

Like a child on a camping trip, they will eat dirt, so forget the washcloth and let them be kids! Most grow up to be just fine.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

I got him a Stick looking toy that even smells like wood ... But he still wants sticks from outside


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

I am ZERO help with this. Brinkley LOVES chewing on sticks and she also eats everything that goes in her mouth. So far, she has not had any blockage or intestinal problems... everything just moves through.
Good luck- Brink is 15 months old there is no signs of stopping when it comes to chewing on wood/sticks.


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*puppies chewing sticks*

Dogs will be dogs & love to chew sticks, stones..anything they're not supposed too! I would try to "trade" the sticks for positive things for them to chew. My pups LOVE the Nylabone wishbone(wolf size) & the elk or moose antlers. I do find it helpful to rub them on concrete to "open" up the smell so they become more appealing to them. I would worry about them getting splinters not only internally, but I lost a dog where he went septic after a tooth infection from a stick "stuck" in his very back molar. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A problem that isn't as rare as you'd think, since when talking with a group of about a hundred people several had dogs this had happened to - a stick can splinter off and the splinter goes through the soft pallet towards the brain. Fluid then begins to build up, and the first noticeable symptom is the eyes bulging.


----------



## Wendy Diane (Aug 5, 2013)

*Chewing on sticks ok...*



Heather C. said:


> My dogs have always likes to chew on sticks. Watch to see if the dog is actually swallowing the pieces. Mine tend to chew and spit out, leaving a huge mess of stick fragments but not as much risk of swallowing/blockages. I don't let our pup chew on them normally, but if she finds a big one in the woods and is prancing about proudly with it, I let her chew it for a bit.
> 
> Heather


I totally concur. Our Margie LOVES chewing on sticks but she basically ALWAYS spits out the pieces. A mess yes, a disaster no. Watch to see if your little beauty is spitting out the pieces, then go from there...


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

When my fiancé's mom watches our dog, sometimes she will let him eat sticks. I only know this because later his will puke chunks and splinters of wood and then will pretty much poop out the rest. Every time I'm worried that he will get a blockage or an infection from a cut inside. I never let him eat sticks when I'm around because he will try to eat the entire thing and it's not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## Wicomico (Jul 25, 2013)

dkcaylor94 said:


> I have spent a small fortune on bully sticks and puppy-safe chews yet my husband insists on giving our 5+ month old sticks to chew on outside. It seems like it would be okay to do this but she eats everything and I don't really want her swallowing pieces of stick! Anyone with input would be greatly appreciated!


OMG that is the CUTEST picture I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Both Jack & Sweetie chew on sticks & so have every dog I've ever had. But the worst scare I ever had was one time when Jack was a pup we noticed he had bad swelling on his neck it was on a Sat night & of course my wife googled it and thought it was cancer. I freaked out because we don't have an emergency vet here and when I got to the vet on Monday morning he said "Oh yea it his salavatory glads cloged with a splinter"


----------

